# Mixed pathogen picture in Sweden last year



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2019)

* Mixed pathogen picture in Sweden last year*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 28, 2019 12:04 am The numbers of people infected with E. coli and Listeria increased but there was a decrease for Salmonella and Campylobacter in Sweden in 2018. The findings come from an annual report describing surveillance in the country during last year published by the National Veterinary Institute (SVA). Campylobacter decline A total of 8,132 cases of campylobacteriosis...  Continue Reading


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 28, 2019)

My Swedish friends think their government needs to do more to safeguard them, other than arresting A$AP Rocky.


----------

